# Signs Of Humor



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Serves 'em right.


----------



## Shirley

funny


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Now *THERE'S* a bargain if I ever saw one.  Wonder if the shop is still open.


----------



## Shirley

funny


----------



## hollydolly

Shirley said:


> funny



That one's *gotta* be Oirish....


----------



## Pappy

Yes indeed


----------



## Shirley

funny


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Misty




----------



## Pappy

How true......


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11227


----------



## Denise1952

CRACKER BARREL

*Someone put this sticker on the hand dryer unit at the*


*Cracker Barrel restaurant in Jacksonville, Florida*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Dairy goes!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

mg:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Got that run down feeling Bucky?


----------



## Pappy

Yep.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA!  Don't see "sail-cat" on the menu...must be the "flat-cat"!  Another name for road kill is "Wheels on Meals"!


----------



## Pappy

Got gas?


----------



## Pappy

Breaking News:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Youse wanna make somepin about it?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

:cool2:


----------



## RadishRose

Good ones, Pappy!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Cookie

Good laughs.....


----------



## Pappy

:saywhat:


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

:eek1:


----------



## Meanderer

This is a Ba-a-a-ad sign!


----------



## Pappy

This ram just fell off the rocks. He didn't see the ewe turn.


----------



## Misty

View attachment 16646


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

View attachment 16734

Sign in toilet at Istanbul airport


----------



## Pappy

Time travel sounds about right.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Enter...? or not....


----------



## Shirley

:lofl:
Pappy, I always get a chuckle at your siggies.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Some more:


----------



## Pappy

Two more....


----------



## Shirley

Lol


----------



## Pappy

:thanks:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Finally, a UFO caught on tape.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## jujube

View attachment 18416


----------



## jujube

View attachment 18417

Memo: Fire Alfred.


----------



## Shirley

:lofl::lofl: Thanks for the laughs, y'all. 

Pappy, it took me a while to get this siggy. 

A skeleton walks into a bar and orders a beer and a mop. Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Pappy

Yes, Shirley. Can't you just see it?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## LynnD

Thanks for my morning laugh!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

So THAT'S why I feel so much better since I picked up the sauce!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shirley

Lol!


----------



## Pappy

Think I'll pass on this church......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

What ?


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Pappy

:magnify:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Okay.....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Think I'll go walking someplace else.


----------



## Pappy

What?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

ALL funny.  Thanks.


----------



## Pappy

Omg.....


----------



## RadishRose

OMG, part two!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

The scared door.


----------



## Shirley




----------



## Pappy

A couple more:


----------



## Lara

This sign is posted on Pinterest and Tumbler but they won't 
let me share it here so this is it as best I can do for you:
__________________

*SHOE REPAIR*

I Will Heel You

I Will Save Your Sole

I Will Even Dye For You

__________________


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Beats me.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Huh?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Isolde

*Attack goose*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Speed on.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Frogs only.....


----------



## Meanderer

Eat at ihop!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

meanderer, Post #136, thanks for blinding me:sunglass:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

I love starting my day with laughter. Thanks, all!


----------



## Shirley

Here's a sign.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

Oh well.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Yes we do.


----------



## Shirley

:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT7VZ0DpVstTemUlOzikVLy0G5PiYnCd  hXqOLdTmn1tQAAaCLuJcw


----------



## Pappy

Oh, that's what that's for.


----------



## RadishRose

:clap:


----------



## Meanderer

Cooped up?


----------



## Pappy

That stupid cat.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

:lol1:   RR


----------



## Pappy

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 21734



Ive gone by this sign. It's just up the road from our house in Florida.


----------



## Pappy

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Pappy

Watch that radar.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

*These are all hilarious. Thanks, y'all.

*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Shirley

Road sign


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pookie




----------



## Misty

Oh Oh, Someone needs to learn how to spell Retinal at Vision Express


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Shirley said:


> View attachment 21903



How can they be certain???  Was whoever made the sign on that site in 1780??


----------



## RadishRose

omg, that's funny!


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Shirley

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> How can they be certain???  Was whoever made the sign on that site in 1780??




:rofl:


----------



## Pappy

Speed check....


----------



## RadishRose

Hilarious!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

Makes one wonder?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Watch out!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

How very true.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

Stuck in the middle with you.......


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## NancyNGA

We definitely need to start saving coal.


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere

Let me write sign, I know the English good


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

A couple more.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Pappy

Help wanted.


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BlunderWoman




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Jackie22

*Bathtub Test*

During a visit to my doctor, I asked him, "How do you determine whether or not an older person should be put in a Nursing Home?"

"Well," he said, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the person to empty the bathtub."

"Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it is bigger than the spoon or the teacup."

"No" he said. "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

​


----------



## NancyNGA

April fools


----------



## Pappy




----------



## FazeFour




----------



## Ameriscot

A bench at the entrance to our small housing community in Thailand:


----------



## Ameriscot

A sign I noticed in an alley in Kampala, Uganda:  10,000 shillings is about $3.


----------



## Arachne

I love the funny attempts at english overseas..


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

I like Fords....


----------



## Falcon

LOL Pappy.  That's why I stick with GMC products.


----------



## NancyNGA

(Sorry for the duplicate on post #212.  This time I checked the *whole* 15 pages.   Hope I can remember them all now)


----------



## Pappy

What???


----------



## NancyNGA

Is the "Land of 10,000 Lakes" running out of space?


----------



## Arachne




----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy

Okay by me.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## BlunderWoman




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## FazeFour




----------



## Pappy

Want a fast divorce?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


>



Mable Peabody must be one hell of a gal!


----------



## NancyNGA

US kids _are_ a little slow...  Or is it the metric system.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## BlunderWoman

Guitarist said:


>


LOL! We had a bull like that


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Bonzo

DONT SLEEP WITH A DRIP CALL A PLUMBER

On the side of a plumbers van


----------



## Bonzo

Sign outside a tyre shop
invite me to your next blowout


----------



## Bonzo

Sign outside a exhust shop

no need to phone for an appointment
we can hear you coming


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Falcon

Good one Ken


----------



## Pappy

Be careful where you place those price stickers.....


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## clover




----------



## Meanderer

clover said:


>


Funny!  Why do I have the feeling that the guy who took the picture ALSO spray painted the message on the sign??


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

I definitely need a sign like this for my wall.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Goldfynche




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Load up for the holidays!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh. Better start worrying.


----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Pappy

Is ho made better?


----------



## NancyNGA

Aw, shucks!


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

....open the door and ....fallout!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

It's happened. Didn't like it.  :notfair:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> It's happened. Didn't like it.  :notfair:



I'll never be able to look at a light switch the same way again.


----------



## NancyNGA

*Happy Father's Day!


*


----------



## oakapple

Pappy said:


>


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Pappy

Best not to follow him.


----------



## Pappy

:whythis:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

What's so great about thin mints?   


Could be X-rated?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Oh, I see!   I'll have to try one now (Thin Mint).    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.

I bet I could do it... :devil:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

I go around this street.


----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


> What's so great about thin mints?
> 
> 
> Could be X-rated?




What in the world is this sign really trying to say??  Usually I can figure it out, but this one, no . . . .


----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


> Oh, I see!   I'll have to try one now (Thin Mint).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I bet I could do it... :devil:



Maybe this has something to do with the nude sunbathers eating waffles warned about above??


----------



## NancyNGA

Butterfly said:


> What in the world is this sign really trying to say??  Usually I can figure it out, but this one, no . . . .



Butterfly, I wondered, too.  Maybe they meant Do not *take* cucumbers?   That first language doesn't look familiar at all, but the last one looks like Japanese or Chinese?  Maybe we have a member who can translate.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Great message.....


----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Okay....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fureverywhere

I did not get a picture and I should...a local Christian Church...

" Come to catch Pokémon, Stay for G-d"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

HAHAHAHA!  Funny one, Pappy!


----------



## Vee

Great thread...


----------



## Meanderer

We're Closed


----------



## Pappy

Here I sit all broken hearted,
Came to poop and only farted,
Yesterday, I took a chance,
Saved my dime and pooped my pants.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Not so sure about this one.


----------



## NancyNGA

Men working out at the gym.


----------



## BarneyJ

Cool!


----------



## Pappy

Good advice.


----------



## Meanderer

HAHAHAHA!  that is funny!


----------



## Pappy

Good advice.....


----------



## bluebreezes

^^^ :rofl1: ^^^


----------



## Pappy

Nothing like farm fresh nuggets.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

Clear, simple, instructions.  (like)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Carla

Hahahaha. I believe that!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

:cool1:


----------



## Falcon

:saywhat:


----------



## NancyNGA

Only one? I'm moving there.nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## Pappy

Groan.....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

This must be the way to the filthy motel we were stuck in for two days while the hurricane passed.


----------



## Pappy

Okay.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Good lawyers, I hear.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hacked road sign...  Russians, maybe???


----------



## NancyNGA

March to protest the alcohol prohibition law, Newark, New Jersey, 1931.


----------



## NancyNGA

Too many complaints from neighbors?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Read...don't read.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Oh heavens no. Don't be rude......


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Yes, we still need the library....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Maybe....?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Ice cream, ice cream.....


----------



## Pappy

And more:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>



It's _always_ a good idea to have a few backup _one-and-onlys_. ( Or is it _ones-and-only_  )   Oh well... a good idea anyway.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Try these


----------



## Meanderer

nancynga said:


> try these



yes!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Good Luck!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## boaterboi

This is at the entrance at our local mall. People still stop though! School speed sign is near my home and was changed after complaints! (these are real signs not meant to be funny)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Let the sunshine in!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Moofies

Awesome sign...I know dogs can read but what about their owners?


----------



## Pappy

Moofies said:


> Awesome sign...I know dogs can read but what about their owners?



Big problem here in our community. Most owners will pick up, but there's always a few boneheads that won't. We try so hard to keep our community looking nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee

Wonderful English from Around the World:

In a Bangkok temple:
IT IS FORBIDDEN TO ENTER A WOMAN, EVEN A FOREIGNER, IF DRESSED AS  MAN.

Cocktail lounge, Norway:
LADIES ARE REQUESTED NOT TO HAVE CHILDREN IN THE BAR.

Doctors office, Rome:
SPECIALIST IN WOMEN AND OTHER DISEASES.

Dry cleaners, Bangkok:
DROP YOUR TROUSERS HERE FOR THE BEST RESULTS.

In a Nairobi restaurant:
CUSTOMERS WHO FIND OUR WAITRESSES RUDE OUGHT TO SEE THE MANAGER.

On the main road to Mombassa, leaving Nairobi:
TAKE NOTICE: WHEN THIS SIGN IS UNDER WATER, THIS ROAD IS IMPASSABLE.

On a poster at Kencom:
ARE YOU AN ADULT THAT CANNOT READ? IF SO WE CAN HELP.

In a City restaurant:
OPEN SEVEN DAYS A WEEK AND WEEKENDS.

In a cemetery:
PERSONS ARE PROHIBITED FROM PICKING FLOWERS FROM ANY BUT THEIR OWN GRAVES.

Tokyo hotel's rules and regulations:
GUESTS ARE REQUESTED NOT TO SMOKE OR DO OTHER DISGUSTING BEHAVIOURS IN BED.

On the menu of a Swiss restaurant:
OUR WINES LEAVE YOU NOTHING TO HOPE FOR.

In a Tokyo bar:
SPECIAL COCKTAILS FOR THE LADIES WITH NUTS.

Hotel, Yugoslavia:
THE FLATTENING OF UNDERWEAR WITH PLEASURE IS THE JOB OF THE CHAMBERMAID.

Hotel, Japan:
YOU ARE INVITED TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE CHAMBERMAID.

In the lobby of a Moscow hotel across from a Russian Orthodox monastery:
YOU ARE WELCOME TO VISIT THE CEMETERY WHERE FAMOUS RUSSIAN AND SOVIET COMPOSERS, ARTISTS AND WRITERS ARE BURIED DAILY EXCEPT THURSDAY.

A sign posted in Germany's Black Forest:
IT IS STRICTLY FORBIDDEN ON OUR BLACK FOREST CAMPING SITE THAT PEOPLE OF DIFFERENT SEX, FOR INSTANCE, MEN AND WOMEN, LIVE TOGETHER IN ONE TENT UNLESS THEY ARE MARRIED WITH EACH OTHER FOR THIS PURPOSE.

Hotel, Zurich:
BECAUSE OF THE IMPROPRIETY OF ENTERTAINING GUESTS OF THE OPPOSITE SEX IN THE BEDROOM, IT IS SUGGESTED THAT THE LOBBY BE USED FOR THIS PURPOSE.

Advertisement for donkey rides, Thailand:
WOULD YOU LIKE TO RIDE ON YOUR OWN ASS?

Airline ticket office, Copenhagen:
WE TAKE YOUR BAGS AND SEND THEM IN ALL DIRECTIONS.

A laundry in Rome:
LADIES, LEAVE YOUR CLOTHES HERE AND SPEND THE AFTERNOON HAVING A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## JustBonee

Sign at a Little League game


----------



## Meanderer

A real bargain!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Wintermint




----------



## Moofies

I love that sign.  There was this guy down the street who shoots BB's at squirrels.  I think that's hideous.  I would love to have enough money to feed them all as they would come all to my yard and be safe.  Those little guys are voracious.  My ex, wonder why he is my ex, bought a bird feeder that would start to rotate when a squirrel's weight got on it (birds were light and did not trigger the thing) began to rotate and fling the squirrel across the lawn.  I was not laughing and the battery pack got 'lost' the next day.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

GRILLKORV







SeaBreeze said:


>


----------



## Wintermint

We in the UK have a national 'general' election on 8th June. The Greens are a small but quite popular party..


----------



## Butterfly

SeaBreeze said:


>



Good advice!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wintermint




----------



## Butterfly

I don't understand . . . .


----------



## Aunt Bea

Butterfly said:


> I don't understand . . . .



I'll explain it when you are older!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Butterfly

Meanderer said:


>



Yeah, it's a lot like that, all right!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hauntedtexan

There was a starter repair shop in Tacoma Washington that made me laugh every time I saw it. For the life of me, I cannot find it on the web, it's that old.... Here is what it said

*Starter-er-er-er-er Repair*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Pappy

All other vegetation phones allowed?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Marie5656

The chess players will get this one.


----------



## Meanderer

Note:"In Episode 71 of Star Trek "Whom God's Destroy", Garth is thwarted by the password Kirk has arranged with Scotty when Scotty queries "queen to queen's level 3" and Garth does not know the proper response to this problem in 3-D chess: "queen to king's level 1.".....of course they play three dimensional chess!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

That's funny, Pappy!layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Meanderer

Joburg Motorists Get Daily Inspiration from Chalkboard Wisdom!  (See More)


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Falcon

Hi  Marie.  I'm doing just  fine,  Thank you.

Yes, seems like pretty good group in here.   Glad you asked.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Let's exercise ! 
:wave:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

:wave:


----------



## NancyNGA

The little tiny sign that ...


----------



## Meanderer

Come on DOWN!nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Timetrvlr




----------



## Timetrvlr




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## RadishRose

Vega_Lyra said:


> View attachment 42353



So true.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Oh Yeah.   Red Adair;  The oil well fire  putter outer.  Talk about balls !

Marshmallows  anyone ?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Wonder if tip is included?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Denise1952

I took this one today on my walk, LOL, geez, I saw the temperature flash, and following that was this:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 45331



That's a beauty!


----------



## Falcon

Is that  offer still open?  Mom would be SO  proud !


----------



## Meanderer

Falcon said:


> Is that  offer still open?  Mom would be SO  proud !


Bad boy, bad boy!  Watch'ya Gonna Do?


----------



## Falcon

Thanks  Meanderer.   Just what I needed.   :lol1:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


>



Damn...spilled my coffee over this one.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## DavyKOTWF

sorry, it's not working...the sign said...

Lord, give me coffee to change the things I can...
And wine to accept the things I can't.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_​................Don't tell *ME* what to do!

_.............



_
_


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Fun At Walmart


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## C'est Moi

Texas, lol.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Because of the gas or the food?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Oh....shoot!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## ancient mariner

OK, what's with the oversized Photobucket? Am I missing something?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JFBev

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 51050



OMG, that was my life for 30 years!  Still is, but only when I choose now


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


>




:saywhat:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Serena77




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## dkay

Just in case someone was wonder what 007 was doing now


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## dkay




----------



## oldal




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## dkay




----------



## dkay




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## dkay

I took this photo on a long winding DIRT road near Cherryvale, Kansas


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## dkay




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

My last one of these..
.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## dkay

I took this photo at Perryton, Texas


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

I swiped this from our friend Nancy!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

LOL     Laffing  out  lowd.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## wvnewbie

YES!  Thank you Marie5656 for Gray Pride!


----------



## Marie5656

wvnewbie said:


> YES!  Thank you Marie5656 for Gray Pride!



*No problem.  Friends on Facebook have added "Turn down that damn music" and "Pull up your pants"  LOL*


----------



## guyrunningaround




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

:laughing:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## toffee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## dkay




----------



## Pappy




----------



## dkay




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## dkay




----------



## dkay




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

It's so true!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## RadishRose

Granny B. said:


> View attachment 58780



It can't be!  LOL!


----------



## Meanderer

Cheetos never win....?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## RadishRose

Whew! If that's the maximum stay, I think we can make it.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Butterfly

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 58732



So THAT'S what happens!


----------



## Butterfly

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 56586



We had those in Alabama, too!


----------



## Furryanimal

Delicious.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

The other Marx Brother, Typo!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes

I have to admit I love this one.LOL


----------



## Pappy

A little misspelling on the weather forecast.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pappy




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Nihil

This pic is from my living room.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Nihil

This never gets old.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 64498



OMG Ken! I didn't catch on until I got to the squirrel fur!


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## norman

:lofl:





Pappy said:


> View attachment 65703


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

You win 1nd Prize, Rose!


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks, Jim


----------



## rcleary171

All this laughter is making me thirdty.


----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> All this laughter is making me thirdty.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## mike4lorie

My kind of Place....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

NEW FORUM LAYOUT AHEAD!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

Makes no sense whatsoever!


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx

.......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lakeland living

A gift from some friends,  I like it and it is on my shed door.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## win231

If you look like your passport photo, you really need the trip.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Meanderer said:


>


I have a mental image with this that is cracking me up!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The dumbest McDonald's Ad!


----------



## Sassycakes

**


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

deleted


----------



## win231

I saw a cute personalized license plate today:
OOOCCCDDD


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

Sign of Hope!


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

Misty said:


>


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 143117


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal

Proof read..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Meanderer said:


>


As a previous custmer service person, I  this one!!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## win231

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 146478


HAHA.  That one reminded me of the highway sign: _ "Clean Rest Rooms."   _Why should I?  That's not my job.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy

This is one of the luckiest pictures I have ever captured with a camera...I do hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hapiguy

These signs are on highway 54 in Texas just south of the Guadalupe Mountains...

Okay...so the road may flood....


but...WOW...flood over 5 Feet?  Holy kumquats...break out the scuba gear Myrtle


----------



## Hapiguy

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 146455


I was in the Electrical business for over 50 years, so this is a real Classic !  Thanks for posting


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Timetrvlr

I grew up in desert country like this and know it makes perfect sense. Desert rain is very infrequent but when it happens, it's a torrent and doesn't soak in but creates violent floods in desert washes. Rural highways save the expense of building bridges across the washes by creating dips instead. I've seen a few daring motorist try to brave the fast running water and they don't make it.


----------



## Hapiguy

1925 new Ford prices


----------



## Hapiguy

Timetrvlr said:


> I grew up in desert country like this and know it makes perfect sense. Desert rain is very infrequent but when it happens, it's a torrent and doesn't soak in but creates violent floods in desert washes. Rural highways save the expense of building bridges across the washes by creating dips instead. I've seen a few daring motorist try to brave the fast running water and they don't make it.



A ten  post !     Thank you for your wisdom and explanation.  I see now that the water never gets 5 feet deep...If the sign was much lower it wouldn't be much of a warning for approaching vehicles.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 147990


OMG I loved Aunt Esther!


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage

You have to hand it to local authorities, if you touched the sharp edges you might injure yourself.
And if you throw stones at a completely pointless sign, you might damage it.
As for the sign not being in use, words fail me.
If you are not a Welsh speaker, you might get lost looking for Llantwit Major or Llanilltud Fawr, so they have pointed you in the right direction, or is that the left direction?


----------



## Liberty

*Texas Speed Bump:*


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Liberty

* Learning how to knit...how do you guys think its going so far?*


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hapiguy

writing above 'We Sell' :  carolinawreckingco.com


----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Hapiguy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## JonDouglas

Extreme Nerd Humor:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 153697


Maybe the guy is a Builder....?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

*It looks like I should get a tattoo on my wrist of a Beta Fish! My Husband was lucky enough to get one behind his ear of a Zodiac Sign.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee

Oop's ....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SetWave




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun

Is this a problem?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## debodun

Does this mean they are selling perennial plants, or does the sale goes on forever?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RnR

Meanderer said:


>


Sadly this pic is oh so true for the highly endangered cassowaries in Mission Beach, Far North Queensland. They are a magnificent large bird resembling an emu.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


Interesting name for a church!  Maybe it’s the 12 apostles and 2 back-ups?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Interesting name for a church!  Maybe it’s the 12 apostles and 2 back-ups?


good catch!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## jerry old

We need a big question mark at the bottom of post, I could just hit like button and put question mark rather then seeking question
mark from another source.

I don't grasp 1.246


----------



## Pinky

jerry old said:


> We need a big question mark at the bottom of post, I could just hit like button and put question mark rather then seeking question
> mark from another source.
> 
> I don't grasp 1.246


Dog with cone:


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## jerry old

Thanks Pinky post 1,249


----------



## Meanderer

Cone with dog????????


----------



## RubyK

Cat wearing cone. @Jerryold ~ pets have to wear a cone after a surgical procedure because they will lick whatever hurts them and cause infection.


----------



## win231

Ban Pre-Shredded Cheese.
Make America Grate Again.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CinnamonSugar said:


> Interesting name for a church!  Maybe it’s the 12 apostles and 2 back-ups?


OK, you made me look!


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteen_Holy_Helpers


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aunt Bea said:


> OK, you made me look!
> 
> View attachment 179846
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteen_Holy_Helpers


Fascinating  !  Thanks, @Aunt Bea


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## mrstime

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 11202


I saw a sign that said "Hire a teenager while they still know everything".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

What do you mean. I can’t drive my car here…


----------



## CAKCy

Pappy said:


> What do you mean. I can’t drive my car here…
> 
> View attachment 181978


If you magnify the picture, the board underneath the signs says "Special exception for @Pappy" so ... you are covered.


----------



## Pappy

CAKCy said:


> If you magnify the picture, the board underneath the signs says "Special exception for @Pappy" so ... you are covered.


Darn CAKCy, I missed that first time around..


----------



## CAKCy

Pappy said:


> Darn CAKCy, I missed that first time around..


Well... you got me. I'm a retired member of IMF....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## jerry old

#12270
Just a redneck trying to make a little change.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Furryanimal

so leave your nuclear weapon at home...


----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Granny B.




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Really not funny and costs more.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 188827


@Pappy, I hope your cold is easing off and you feel better


----------



## Pappy

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Pappy, I hope your cold is easing off and you feel better


Thank you CS. It’s breaking up somewhat and each day is better.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## dseag2

So glad this thread has continued.  Here's one...


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## dseag2

Here's another for cat lovers...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

M


RadishRose said:


>


Maybe it’s a combination garage and lodge?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Seen in my travels today…


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky

RubyK said:


>


That would be me


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy  of @RubyK


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Meanderer

Icelandic sign:
" *Blindhaed*: In Iceland, there are plenty of hilly roads where you can't quite see cars approaching you due to the incline. In this case, you will want to look out for the sign labeled, "Blindhaed." Meaning, "blind rise," this indicates you are on a road where you might want to stay completely in your lane and slow down if you can't see cars coming at you." (More signs)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


>


My street.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## john19485

My wife and I went out to eat last night , I went up to the  dessert table, this Army veteran comes up tells me he's 96 , trying to make it to a hundred, I asked him who drove him to the restaurant, he said his wife did , she was 36 years younger than him, and she does right by me every night, he said there she is, I went over to her she looked young. I was thinking wow, 96 , and still has the get up, and go, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

This is a real sign in Buena Vista GA.  Not quite sure how to take that ! Lol


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Chris P Bacon

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanwhile In Russia. Seems Legit​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## win231

_Graffiti on a Wall:_
Things I Hate:
Vandalism
Irony
Lists


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @RadishRose!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## horseless carriage

Paco Dennis said:


>


Did you know that the county of Norfolk, where you will find Little Snoring, isn't pronounced folk, but in fact, rhymes with suck?
We Brits have many such villages. In case you have never come across the word piddle, it's a semi vulgarity for taking a leak.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## debodun




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Inadvertent post


----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Kika




----------



## Meanderer

Kika said:


> View attachment 223549


Thanks.  This thread is for funny signs your cartoons can be posted
in thread below.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/lets-see-some-funny-cartoons.4889/page
-147#post-2094407


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kika

Meanderer said:


> Thanks.  This thread is for funny signs your cartoons can be posted
> in thread below.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/lets-see-some-funny-cartoons.4889/page
> -147#post-2094407


oops...sorry.  I don't know how to delete it.


----------



## Meanderer

Kika said:


> oops...sorry.  I don't know how to delete it.


Its OK, it's just that the cartoon thread is better for cartoons.  No harm.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231

Depends whether you read it vertically or horozontally.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

RubyK said:


>


----------



## win231




----------



## dseag2

win231 said:


>


Go to :45.  She is hilarious.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## win231




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Dangerous Curves, Ahead!




Soft Shoulder, Ahead!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella

*

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231

There's a deli near me called "Fat Sal's."
If I owned a restaurant, I wouldn't want "Fat" in the title.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MsFox




----------



## MsFox




----------



## MsFox




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MsFox




----------



## MsFox




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pappy said:


> View attachment 227966


This is the life story of a home-visiting nurse.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Sorry for the double post. It’s been a long day…


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Sorry for the double post. It’s been a long day…


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy

And I always thought eggs came from chickens..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx

Meanderer said:


>


There is a lot of truth to this.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## win231




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## win231

Always be careful when parking.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 234526


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 235050


The Movie!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## NorthernLight

SeaBreeze said:


>



I knew a middle-aged woman  who attached a fake blonde ponytail to her bike helmet. She said it was to make cars slow down, and it worked.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Truer words were never written!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## horseless carriage

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 235481


What a gem, or should that be: Wot a jem?


----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## win231




----------



## win231

1953 ad for Hoover Vacuum


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bella




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Lorie has this one hanging in our family room...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Used to have this on my desk at work, back in the good ol'days...


----------



## Paco Dennis

How many countries can you offend at the same time?


----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae

oops..........


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## win231




----------



## Blessed

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 237039


Now if some of these people could come up with something like that I would give them up buck for the entertainment value.  Just standing there saying give me money doesn't work for me!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella

Seen At A Local Fest​


----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

Can't wait to get one of these !


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella

Lost In Translation...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

https://klyker.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/funny-vandalism-3.jpg


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> https://klyker.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/funny-vandalism-3.jpg


Error 1011​ Ray ID: 7548a4882f264bca • 2022-10-03 21:06:37 UTC
Access denied​What happened?​The owner of this website (klyker.com) does not allow hotlinking to that resource (/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/funny-vandalism-3.jpg).


----------



## Bella

Pinky said:


> Error 1011​Ray ID: 7548a4882f264bca • 2022-10-03 21:06:37 UTC
> Access denied​What happened?​The owner of this website (klyker.com) does not allow hotlinking to that resource (/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/funny-vandalism-3.jpg).


Pinks, I saw it with NP


----------



## Pinky

Bella said:


> Pinks, I saw it with NP


I keep getting the same message


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Error 1011​Ray ID: 7548a4882f264bca • 2022-10-03 21:06:37 UTC
> Access denied​What happened?​The owner of this website (klyker.com) does not allow hotlinking to that resource (/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/funny-vandalism-3.jpg).


So sorry! I can see it, but it wasn't all _that_ funny anyway.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> I keep getting the same message


me too....forbidden to Canuks


----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 244740


"Whistle, while we don't work..."


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy

When you run out of vowels.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> When you run out of vowels.
> 
> View attachment 245456


*"Zzyzx* Road is a 4.5-mile-long (7.2 km), part paved and part dirt, rural collector road in the Mojave Desert.It runs from Interstate 15 generally south to the *Zzyzx* settlement.. The nearest populated area is the small town of Baker, California, 7 miles (11 km) north on Interstate 15. Las Vegas, Nevada, is the nearest major city, about 100 miles (160 km) northeast."


----------



## NorthernLight

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 245469


Reminds me of when I was a new hire, working alone in a cafe, and someone ordered one of those fancy schmancy coffees. I should have put up a sign!


----------



## Meanderer

Farrah Nuff said:


> View attachment 245461


@Farrah Nuff .....how bout running over to the Introductions Section and telling us a little more about yourself......Fair Enough?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Inflation on groceries is getting out of control.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Meanderer said:


> @Farrah Nuff .....how bout running over to the Introductions Section and telling us a little more about yourself......Fair Enough?


Thanks for wanting to know more about me, @Meanderer but I'm a believer that actions speak louder than words. I don't have a lot to say about myself other than I like to have fun. So I plan to mostly stick to the game and humor forums. I've lurked for a while and some of these discussions get a little more spirited than I feel comfortable with. I like to laugh and I smile often. I hope that I'll be able to coax a few smiles from you and others here. That's me, in a nutshell. In all fairness, I hope that's enough.


----------



## Meanderer

Farrah Nuff said:


> Thanks for wanting to know more about me, @Meanderer but I'm a believer that actions speak louder than words. I don't have a lot to say about myself other than I like to have fun. So I plan to mostly stick to the game and humor forums. I've lurked for a while and some of these discussions get a little more spirited than I feel comfortable with. I like to laugh and I smile often. I hope that I'll be able to coax a few smiles from you and others here. That's me, in a nutshell. In all fairness, I hope that's enough.


More than fair enough, and thanks for your posts.  Very clever name, and collection of signs!  I always felt intimidated over in the games section, and I hope you feel welcome over here.  Thanks again for your reply.  Nuff said.


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NorthernLight

Farrah Nuff said:


> Thanks for wanting to know more about me, @Meanderer but I'm a believer that actions speak louder than words. I don't have a lot to say about myself other than I like to have fun. So I plan to mostly stick to the game and humor forums. I've lurked for a while and some of these discussions get a little more spirited than I feel comfortable with. I like to laugh and I smile often. I hope that I'll be able to coax a few smiles from you and others here. That's me, in a nutshell. In all fairness, I hope that's enough.


I understand. I didn't "introduce" myself either, and I don't read the introductions. Yeah, we're all this or that, so what. I want to get to know people by what we share over time.


----------



## win231

I saw a funny billboard on the way home.
It said, *"Tired of Lawyer Billboards?  Just call Larry H. Parker."*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *"Zzyzx* Road is a 4.5-mile-long (7.2 km), part paved and part dirt, rural collector road in the Mojave Desert.It runs from Interstate 15 generally south to the *Zzyzx* settlement.. The nearest populated area is the small town of Baker, California, 7 miles (11 km) north on Interstate 15. Las Vegas, Nevada, is the nearest major city, about 100 miles (160 km) northeast."


Zzyzx: Quack-Founded Town​https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/21414


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Notice on a cruise ship.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 248926


Boy ain't that the truth!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

This was in the window of one of our local clothing/accessory boutiques in town


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NorthernLight

^^ So cute!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 252043


Did you check the trunk?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Disgustedman

https://images.app.goo.gl/CNfgfhft93SY8YUJ6


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 253417


@Pappy  It don't get any better than that!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 253469


88 haddock,


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## win231




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


>


Plymouth 'Me & My Arrow' Commercial (1978)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## IKE




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Magna-Carta




----------



## Meanderer

@Magna-Carta  Welcome to Senior Forums, and thank you for posting!


----------



## win231

Well, I don't totally blame them.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

meanwhile at the Bargain Muium........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## s76l42




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis

?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## win231




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nemo2

Hippity Hoppity reminds me of a sign a camper erected in Puerto Penasco:

_"Here lies John
cold and hard
last guy who
walked through my yard"_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Medusa

win231 said:


>


I once saw a sign on the glass of the snake habitat at the zoo which read, "Please do not tap on the glass.  What would you do if it broke?"


----------



## iksentrik

Medusa said:


> I once saw a sign on the glass of the snake habitat at the zoo which read, "Please do not tap on the glass.  What would you do if it broke?"


Lol! I once saw a guy slap his cap against the chain link fence of a baboon cage, the baboon caught the cap and pulled it threw the fence and then promptly began to chew it to pieces. The guy was so angry, but I thought he got what he deserved.


----------



## Medusa

iksentrik said:


> Lol! I once saw a guy slap his cap against the chain link fence of a baboon cage, the baboon caught the cap and pulled it threw the fence and then promptly began to chew it to pieces. The guy was so angry, but I thought he got what he deserved.


I love this and he _*so *_did!


----------



## Nemo2

iksentrik said:


> Lol! I once saw a guy slap his cap against the chain link fence of a baboon cage, the baboon caught the cap and pulled it threw the fence and then promptly began to chew it to pieces. The guy was so angry, but I thought he got what he deserved.


Colombo, Ceylon, 1963.....end of the line, about 20 of us awaiting a French ship to Singapore.....a variety of nationalities.

Bunch of us went to the zoo......a couple guys were annoying/verbally teasing a Baboon......it suddenly jumped down, picked up a large tray full of water and soaked them both.     

(As an aside, since we're 'Babooning' ......I observed in Senegal that a troop of Baboons, if they feel threatened, will climb a small bushy tree and shake it to give the impression of a huge animal.)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## iksentrik




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae

Happy taco Tuesday!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Barefootgirl




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sawfish

From Amos 'n' Andy, Amos on contracts:

*"The big print gives it to you. The small print takes it away."*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Barefootgirl




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## debodun

HOW TO KEEP JEHOVAH'S WITNESSES BUSY


----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat

Once again, welcome from NJ.


----------



## Barefootgirl




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## debodun




----------



## Sawfish

debodun said:


> View attachment 261091


There was this old joke told in the Bay area, in the 70s...

_I knew that I had been living in Berkeley too long when I realized that my first thought on seeing a box on the sidewalk with the sign that said "Free Wood" was "I wonder who Wood is, and why the pigs are hassling him?"_​


----------



## debodun

Think that they have to put this warning on the equipment.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## win231




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Seen in back of sub-compact car yesterday: “I identify as a race car”


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sawfish

CinnamonSugar said:


> Seen in back of sub-compact car yesterday: “I identify as a race car”


Hah!

When we lived in LA, in the 80s, you'd see a lot of cars that would say "My other car is a Rolls". This would be on the back bumper of a Toyota, or the like. A minor chuckle, at first, but these stickers were all over.

But I can remember one time, driving in West Hollywood, I saw the sign on a bumper, and the car it was on was a Rolls...

Similarly, if you had a long commute--and who didn't?--as you were coming home while driving by residential areas with new apartment construction, you'd very often see a big billboard that said:

*If you lived in Cypress Meadows Apartments, you'd be home already!*​
Then one day while stuck in a traffic jam, I saw a car with a bumper sticker that said:

*If you lived in your car, you'd be home already!*​


----------



## Meanderer

A guy I worked with wanted to make and sell bumper stickers for tail-gaters, that read " You should have left earlier!".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Bella




----------

